# The Star Spangled Banner---as you have never heard it before



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

In honor of our veterans and country, you owe it to yourself to listen to this audio about how the our national anthem came about. I wish every single American would listen to it so they could more fully understand what the Star Spangled Banner is all about and what is really stands for.

Trust me, it is worth listening to.

http://www.supload.com/sound_confirm.ph ... 772070.wma
click the download, you can open or save it, your choice. 
There is no video, this is an audio file.

Again it is worth listening to, it is about 11 minutes long.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Outstanding! :beer:


----------



## Team Delta (Dec 4, 2007)

This particular message most definitely applies to all who call this country home, whether you were born here or not. I have saved this file onto my computer so that I can listen to it on a regular basis, it is that powerful. I sincerely wish that I had the ability to send this to those abroad who would, in the most cowardly fashion imaginable, try to destroy our way of life. You are a minor blip on the radar of our history, a blemish on the hindquarters of humanity and you will be removed. The list on which we have put you is long; nazis, fascists, communists, socialists and terrorists, a threat to be exterminated like cockroaches. If you have any doubts regarding our ability to accomplish this task, listen to the words of history in this recording. We were a struggling handful of people who prevailed against the greatest military force in the world at the time, the British Navy. Why? Because they made the mistake of backing us into a corner. To quote, "Americans would rather die on their feet than live on their knees." We as Americans will continue to fight to the last citizen. Unfortunately, many will die in the process. Some may be innocent citizens who happen to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. If you think for one moment that we fear you and will back down, you are as misguided as the young people whom you brainwash into becoming suicide bombers. We are the mother bear protecting her cubs and we are far more dangerous than you realize. Nikita Khrushchev said, "We will bury you". Today, the Soviet Union is a page that our children study in history class while Coca-Cola and McDonald's flourish is Russia. Our military strength is only part of the equation. Our culture, for good or bad, has permeated the world and will continue to do so. Your women whom you treat as chattel and abuse are becoming educated in OUR universities. Your children sneak out at night to meet at clandestine nightclubs that play OUR music. American television is broadcast worldwide to anyplace that has electricity. Your petty little jihad is no match for the tidal wave of American thoughts, ideals, culture and capitalism. The war fought with guns and bombs may last for a few years, but the war that will absorb your culture into ours is unceasing. Listen to this recording and live in fear, for your days are numbered and we are the ones who are counting.

Edward Owen
American


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Boy, I will tell you what if that does not put a lump in your throat, you are definitly not an AMERICAN!!!! That is the single most impressive piece of dialog I think that I have ever had the privledge of listing to. I am proud to be an American, and also I am humbled, as it make you really realize how much we take for granted, our country. To all of you that are in the Armed Forces, Thank you for all that you do to keep us free to enjoy this Awesome country.

Sincerely JD Lundgren


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

This is worthy a bump in honor of service men and women in our country being Memorial Day is days away.


----------

